# Why place an order..



## Redneck (Sep 9, 2010)

...if you aint going to pick it up when you are suppose to?!

Just a little rant..

I sold some critters recently.. Shipped them out for Express delivery on Tuesday morning.. From where I live.. It takes 2 days for an Express package to make it anywhere.. Unless of course its in Texas or somewhere close..

So.. Anyways.. The package I sent Tuesday.. I told the buyer it would be there today.. Told him I would watch the website as well as him & even gave him the tracking number...

Well guess what! The package was delivered today.. Err.. They _tried_ to deliver it.. It is sitting at the PO right now.. Still!  I sent the buyer a PM telling him the package is at the PO.. No responce.. 

This kind of stuff irritates the poo out of me! Come one people... These are LIVE ANIMALS! Be sure someone is there to receive the package if you cant be! Gah!! 

Now.. They have to sit LONGER in the packing.. Im not worried about they.. I moistened the tissue a bit more than I normally due.. They should be fine.. 

I am just irritated that the buyer wasnt there to get them.. Or atleast have someone there to get the package.. Then he is not replying to my PM... 

OK.. Rant over!


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 9, 2010)

Redneck said:


> ...if you aint going to pick it up when you are suppose to?!
> 
> Just a little rant..
> 
> ...


dude i agree man i dont send but i always make sure someone is home when its T day. if no one is i talk to my mom bout staying home as long as my grades up ect. but yes i think it would be stupid to order live animals pay out a pretty penny and risk them dying outta stupidity


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 10, 2010)

Any chance they live in an apartment complex? I've had issues with USPS, FedEx and UPS not wanting to come to my door to deliver my goods. I could be at home waiting in the living room all day and later on I'll find a "sorry we missed you" letter taped to it. Sneaky ninjas that can deliver notes but not packages.

If this is a normal occurrence feel free to call me stupid and I'll sit quietly in the corner


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 10, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Any chance they live in an apartment complex? I've had issues with USPS, FedEx and UPS not wanting to come to my door to deliver my goods. I could be at home waiting in the living room all day and later on I'll find a "sorry we missed you" letter taped to it. Sneaky ninjas that can deliver notes but not packages.
> 
> If this is a normal occurrence feel free to call me stupid and I'll sit quietly in the corner


Yeah they have made me go down to  the post office to go get it. And they say "Ohhh it just missed the truck" I'm thinking "mmmhm sureee". Lol lazy post office people!


----------



## Ictinike (Sep 10, 2010)

It's sad Tommy but honestly..
I know your upset..

But what if something terrible happened to the person like an accident.. 

I mean I know, I get ya and I rant too -- fully justified  but my lovely wife of 14 years reminds me of those things in life that are not able to control and then I rationalize it out..

Lets hope nothing's happened to buyer and hope for the speedy delivery!


----------



## Nicole (Sep 10, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> I could be at home waiting in the living room all day and later on I'll find a "sorry we missed you" letter taped to it.


Our mail carrier pulls that crap too, so I got a PO box down the street from where I work to ship important stuff to if it is coming USPS.  Everything else I just have sent to me at work.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 10, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> It's sad Tommy but honestly..
> I know your upset..
> 
> But what if something terrible happened to the person like an accident..
> ...


I have thought of that.. If something happened.. I hope nothing did.. But.. I just was venting here is all.. I really hope nothing happened though..


----------



## Ictinike (Sep 10, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I have thought of that.. If something happened.. I hope nothing did.. But.. I just was venting here is all.. I really hope nothing happened though..


Oh I know.. I'm not coming down on you just trying to help calm the situation..

I'm in nothing like the same but just as stressful being on the phone with work now 16 hours fixing servers in both China and Mexico.. It's soo frustrating that I literally want to pull my fingernails out just to confirm I'm really alive.. 

Stress.. Eat it, Live it, Die from it.. :S


----------



## Redneck (Sep 10, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Oh I know.. I'm not coming down on you just trying to help calm the situation..
> 
> I'm in nothing like the same but just as stressful being on the phone with work now 16 hours fixing servers in both China and Mexico.. It's soo frustrating that I literally want to pull my fingernails out just to confirm I'm really alive..
> 
> Stress.. Eat it, Live it, Die from it.. :S


Im not really stressing.. The only thing that bothers me is the spiders are sitting there.. That really even dont bother me though.. Because I have had packages that I sent in transit for 6-7 days.. Nothing happened.. These have only been in transit for 2 days.. I just hope he can get them tomorrow..

The note on the website says "If its not claimed in 5 days.. It will be shipped back to the sender.." Not in those exact words.. But.. It says that.. 

I have never been in this situation before.. So.. If I do get the spiders back.. Im not sure what I do.. Send them again... Or what? IDK.. I guess I shall cross that road when it comes..


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 10, 2010)

Send them to ME! I wont let you down!!!


----------



## 2408bwk (Sep 10, 2010)

I have had Ts delivered for the last 15 years and have always requested they be sent "No Signature Required".  I time the delivery and know when they should arrive and just by chance I get called out, they are there waiting upon arrival home.  Never more than an hour.  Much better than waiting till the next day or not being able to pick them up because the box is in the carrier's car.  I know it may void LAG but I have never had a problem.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 10, 2010)

2408bwk said:


> I have had Ts delivered for the last 15 years and have always requested they be sent "No Signature Required".  I time the delivery and know when they should arrive and just by chance I get called out, they are there waiting upon arrival home.  Never more than an hour.  Much better than waiting till the next day or not being able to pick them up because the box is in the carrier's car.  I know it may void LAG but I have never had a problem.


If he would have requested that.. I probably would have still offered a LAG.. As long as he didnt wait so long to say there was a DOA.. I dont mind fixxing what is right if there was anerror on my part.. But.. I assumed the buyer knew he was going to have to sign for the package using express.. Eh.. I guess we shall see what happens tomorrow..


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 10, 2010)

My PO has pulled that mess and even put boxes marked DO NOT LEAVE IN SUN in the driveway in the sun. Ugh. Had one with a male C Sculpt put in a spot next to a noticeable fire ant bed, in the sun, just out of sight. I didn't find out it was delivered till they updated the site late, I was PMed about it, and I did some hunting. When I touched the box I had to drop it cause it was so hot. Got it in got all the non animals out and it was so hot inside I could barely stand to touch anything in it. Luckily the little guy was ok aside from trying to be cooked. I wish that was the only bad story I had but it's not. I screwed up with either a member once and forgot to update paypal too. 12 days later I PMed him and checked the numbers and went oops. Everyone was alive though. :worship:


----------



## NikiP (Sep 10, 2010)

They may not have hardly tried.

My regular mailman always up in everyone's business_ so he makes sure you get your package. He'll even run down your car if he sees you leaving and has a letter for you...

However for one of my packages, a nonregular delivered it. He left it outside and never rang the door. My mom only found it because she went outside.


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 10, 2010)

NikiP said:


> My regular mailman always up in everyone's business_ so he makes sure you get your package. *He'll even run down your car if he sees you leaving and has a letter for you*...


Now that is what you call dedication haha.


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 10, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Now that is what you call dedication haha.


more like PYSCHO!!!!


----------



## NikiP (Sep 10, 2010)

I've seriously considered complaining about him to the post office. Him being annoying is only appreciated when he has a package for me


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 10, 2010)

NikiP said:


> I've seriously considered complaining about him to the post office. Him being annoying is only appreciated when he has a package for me


 he just wants to be your friend


----------



## snakecollector (Sep 10, 2010)

*Happens all the time!*

We always require a signature on our packages, even priority so we have them go to the post office and sit all the time. At least most post offices are climate controlled so I would rather have them sitting there than have them get thrown in someones driveway to roast.

I have started puting a disclaimer on my ads stating LAG with first delivery attempt, even though I send the package to last for days. 

Also to the person thinking of saying something to the carrier. I wouldn't shipping T's is a no no with a fines and other possible penalties.

John


----------



## Redneck (Sep 10, 2010)

Well.. Just a little update.. The spiders... They are still sitting at the PO.. 

Now.. I am curious if something DID happen to the buyer..


----------



## Ictinike (Sep 10, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Well.. Just a little update.. The spiders... They are still sitting at the PO..
> 
> Now.. I am curious if something DID happen to the buyer..



Sad on both sides there Tommy.. 

Hope for the best, prepare for the worst..

Sending some good vibe brother..


----------



## Redneck (Sep 10, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Sad on both sides there Tommy..
> 
> Hope for the best, prepare for the worst..
> 
> Sending some good vibe brother..


Thanks! I will deff let everyone know how it goes.. If I hear from the buyer or not.. Or whatever..


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow still? For his sake I'm hoping he's just being a lazy butt and nothing happened.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Sep 11, 2010)

NikiP said:


> He'll even run down your car if he sees you leaving and has a letter for you...


LOL That makes me think of the Mail Carrier in Legend of Zelda, Twilight Princess. What a nut . 

I hope nothing has happened to the buyer, that would be awful! Keep us updated. 

I watched a mail carrier turn around in my driveway, not even bothering to knock. By the time I got out the door she was gone. I did call in a complaint to the Post Office though. I hope she heard about it.


----------



## Skullptor (Sep 11, 2010)

Too bad you don't have a phone number...

I get mail about twice a week, a nice stack of mail with the word "DOG" hand written on most envelopes. If my mail man even see my front door open with a screen door, he won't come. Apparently, he believes my dogs will jump 4ft off the ground and right through the screen door to get him....I think he's seen too many movies.


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 11, 2010)

My UPS delivery guy gives my dogs cookies! He walks across my yard with the dogs jumpin all over him! 

As for the mail lady, if she has somthing I need to sign for she well pull in the driveway and honk her horn and scream MAIL!!!!!! until I go out in the pouring rain or snow...


----------



## Redneck (Sep 14, 2010)

Two days for it to get where it was going... Five days sitting in the post office... No word from the buyer...


----------



## codykrr (Sep 14, 2010)

doesnt the post office return box to sender after so long?


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 14, 2010)

codykrr said:


> doesnt the post office return box to sender after so long?


I believe they hold on to a parcel for 10 days. 
Not sure if its days or _business _days.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 14, 2010)

codykrr said:


> doesnt the post office return box to sender after so long?


Yeah.. It will be returned to me.. It says on the website 5 days.. So I guess this is going to test my packing skills..


----------



## codykrr (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope they arrive back to you in good hands.  After this(unless something tragic) happened to the buyer, I wouldnt return them(if alive of course)  Id send him half the money back and tell him to go elsewhere. if dead Id keep his money and well, maybe next time he wont repeat these actions


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 14, 2010)

Uh oh, hope the T turns out ok and we don't hear about the buyer's body showing up somewhere.


----------



## NikiP (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmmm, that doesn't sound good.

It's killing me that I know my Ts arrived in a town 30mins from me this morning and I don't get off till 6. Otherwise i'd have driven to get them today rather then wait for them to be delivered in the morning.


----------



## Drakk (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow im usually so excited i dont leave all day on T day......hehe.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 15, 2010)

Does the buyer have an account on this board (or another board for that matter)?  If so, maybe you can check his statistics to see when he was last on.  That might tell you if he's still active but ignoring the package, or perhaps just "vanished".  Since you have a name and address for him, you should be able to use directory assistance to get a phone number for him.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 15, 2010)

Bill S said:


> Does the buyer have an account on this board (or another board for that matter)?  If so, maybe you can check his statistics to see when he was last on.  That might tell you if he's still active but ignoring the package, or perhaps just "vanished".  Since you have a name and address for him, you should be able to use directory assistance to get a phone number for him.


He hasnt been active since the 7th.. I tried the directory assistance.. No luck.. I am really becoming concerned about the buyer.. I have tried sending him PMs.. But his inbox is full.. IDK what else to do.. Im not sure there is anything I can do now.. I made the mistake of not getting the guys number.. 

All I can do now.. Is just wait..


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope the buyer is ok. The post office people probably cant wait to get THAT package out of there! hope everything turns out alright


----------



## jebbewocky (Sep 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> He hasnt been active since the 7th.. I tried the directory assistance.. No luck.. I am really becoming concerned about the buyer.. I have tried sending him PMs.. But his inbox is full.. IDK what else to do.. Im not sure there is anything I can do now.. I made the mistake of not getting the guys number..
> 
> All I can do now.. Is just wait..


Maybe call the police department for the area, let them know you haven't been able to get a hold of the person?
That might not be a great idea if you shipped by USPS though, since spiders aren't ok to send if the police asked.  

If nothing else they could send a car over to check on them, or at least file it.
Just a thought.


----------



## possumburg (Sep 15, 2010)

Dang hope this guy is ok.


----------



## codykrr (Sep 18, 2010)

any update?


----------



## Redneck (Sep 18, 2010)

Nope.. The package is still sitting at the PO... I called them about it.. They said the package will be shipped back to the me on the 21st..


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Sep 18, 2010)

Dang, best of luck with the little ones being alright Tommy and hopefully nothing happened to the buyer.

-Tim


----------



## Bill S (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe if you post the town/city where this guy lives there might be someone else on the board who lives close enough that they can check on the guy.  Or maybe someone who knows him and can provide some information?


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 18, 2010)

Very odd.  Something had to have happened to the buyer.  Are the spiders you sent Pink toe slings?


----------



## Redneck (Sep 18, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> Very odd.  Something had to have happened to the buyer.  Are the spiders you sent Pink toe slings?


No.. Was a few other juvies I had..


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 18, 2010)

I was waiting for you to let me know when your Avicularia avicularia slings where ready? I wanted to to purchase a few from you.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 23, 2010)

Well.. My packing held up for 2 of the critters.. The G. pulchripes, & C. fasciatum are both alive.. I would say and well.. But.. They have been in transit for 16 days now.. So they are slightly lathargic.. I got them in their homes setup last night.. So they are back in their enclosure.. Full water dish.. Deep hide.. Ect ect....

Sadly... The P. cancerides.. She tried to molt in transit.. I didnt even know she was in premolt.. She ate a small-ish roach the night before I packed her.. The even sadder thing is.. She is still alive.. (Sorta!)   Two legs are ripped off.. The others are broken & mangled.. One fang appears broken.. The other is sticking straight out.. Not even functionable.. Abdomen appears to be leaking.. (If it was not for this I would attempt to save her.. But she is pretty bad!)


----------



## Nicole (Sep 23, 2010)

That's awful 

Did you ever find out what happened to the buyer?


----------



## Redneck (Sep 23, 2010)

I havent heard nothing from the buyer.. I googled the address he gave me.. I got a business # and called it to see if I could get lucky & get ahold of the guy.. But the business I called didnt know who I was trying to contact.. 

I tried googling the buyers name, address, email.. I came up empty handed..
I called 411 on the cell phon to get the information.. Came up empty with that as well.. I cant think of anything else to do at this moment...

I dont know what happened.. I hope everything is OK with him..


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Sep 23, 2010)

Redneck;1747035

Sadly... The P. cancerides.. She tried to molt in transit.. I didnt even know she was in premolt.. She ate a small-ish roach the night before I packed her.. The even sadder thing is.. She is still alive.. (Sorta!) :(  Two legs are ripped off.. The others are broken & mangled.. One fang appears broken.. The other is sticking straight out.. Not even functionable.. Abdomen appears to be leaking.. (If it was not for this I would attempt to save her.. But she is pretty bad!) :([/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.
> I really hope the buyer wasn't just being neglectful and that there's a good reason he didn't pick up the package.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm sorry for that, Tommy.. That's awfull! 

I would call the police and have them check it out. At least that way you will know that you've done all you can.. 

I would probably pop the p.cancerides in the freezer.. I don't really see any point in keeping her alive, even if she can't feel pain.. 

Again, so sorry about all this, Tommy...


----------



## belljar77 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dude better be in a bad way, and not just a jerk. That makes me feel a little sick.


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Sep 23, 2010)

belljar77 said:


> Dude better be in a bad way, and not just a jerk. That makes me feel a little sick.


This might sound horrible but I kind of hope something DID happen, not something terrible like he's dead or something, but like, sick or called away from home, or gave the wrong address by mistake rather than just couldn't bother to go pick up the package.


----------



## NikiP (Sep 23, 2010)

As many issues your having tracking this person down....The buyer didn't offer to give you money inexchange for cashing a check for them did they?


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Sep 23, 2010)

starlight_kitsu said:


> This might sound horrible but I kind of hope something DID happen, not something terrible like he's dead or something, but like, sick or called away from home, or gave the wrong address by mistake rather than just couldn't bother to go pick up the package.


Actually I apologize. IT was a horrible thing to say. 

I hope nothing happened and there was just some sort of mixup.


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Perhaps a warning needs to be put in place on said person so no other T's are injured. Does the buyer have any reviews? Just asking because is this someone others have dealt with in good or bad standing that seems to have dropped of the face of the earth or someone new that may do it again. Sorry about the T's man but I hope the buyer is ok and not someone who was just being neglectful.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 23, 2010)

NikiP said:


> As many issues your having tracking this person down....The buyer didn't offer to give you money inexchange for cashing a check for them did they?


No.. The buyer paid with paypal.. 

To everyone.. I dont wish ill on the guy.. IMO a human life is more important than a bugs... Now.. I am upset about the whole situation.. With loosing one & all.. But.. Thats no reason for anyone to wish him ill..

I do hope everything is OK with the guy.. I have done everything I know to contact him.. Minus calling the cops.. That is one thing I actually wont be doing.. If they ask what my business is.. What am I suppose to tell them? "I sold him some tarantulas.. He never claimed them & one died.. Can you go looking for him?" I have a feeling they wouldnt do anything anyways..

So.. For now I will just wait until he contacts me..

I know there is one other member here on the boards that had the same situation with the same user.. If he wants to speak up he can do so.. 
But.. This is where I will call it quits with this whole thing.. Until the buyer contacts me...


----------



## Salamanderhead (Sep 23, 2010)

What a crappy situation. Its good to see you care so much about your animals though.
 If you were acting like it was no big deal because you got paid and that was it then this would be a different story.

I also hope nothing happened to the buyer, and sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 23, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I know there is one other member here on the boards that had the same situation with the same user.. If he wants to speak up he can do so...


That puts an interesting twist on the story.  Did this happen before he bought something from you?  Or at the same time?  If this is someone who does this regularly, it would be good to post his name, maybe a review.  I realize you didn't actually lose anything on the deal - presumably he paid for the animals and the shipping.  But it's not a good thing for the animals themselves.  The buyer may have good reasons for what he's done, and maybe seeing his name on the discussion boards will prompt him to come forward with an explanation.  Or maybe others will come forward with information about him or about dealings they've had with him.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 23, 2010)

I definetly dont want to get money to send my Ts around on a road trip just to get them back half dead. Post a warning on the seller. And if this person did this before to someone at a different time.. Well i just dont know how to feel about that. Its not hard to pick up Ts you paid for instead of letting them die.  Could be he may try to make a paypal claim later. Lets hope nothing more comes of this and we can all avoid this buyer.


----------



## Ictinike (Sep 23, 2010)

Tommy,

  Have faith my brother you've done more than most in this situation and I kinda agree on the "calling the cops" idea.  Don't get me wrong (whoever posted) I kinda agree and it's just one hobbyist watching over another which is great but at this point it may get more weird.

  While now we understand this has happened in the past I still don't think you need to (of course you can) release the name and review the buyer.  I understand if you don't and I think I would do the same until at least you know the full story and what happened.

  Now if this person is buying T's without permission or "bad money" for sake of argument then I would feel a review and name would be warranted but for now, until you know the whole story and have made contact, maybe silence is golden.

  Wish you luck brother and hope buyer contacts you and is in good health.  I kinda feel bad now bringing up the whole "what if" situation of bad health of the buyer.. I certainly didn't mean to cause undue stress but more of a general "what if" because I've been in similar situations and in one case the other person was in trouble and hospitalized.  

  I'm sure it will pan out and you'll learn full well what happened.  Here's to hope!


----------



## jebbewocky (Sep 23, 2010)

If the T's are already paid for can I have 'em?:}


----------



## Redneck (Sep 23, 2010)

Oops! I forgot to reply.. I got busy.. Sorta..

Anyways.. No.. It didnt happen before he bought from me..

The guy bought my T's & another members T's at the same time.. The other member & myself both shipped the same day.. They attempted to deliver the packages the same day.. The packages were returned to both myself & the other member the same day..

I wont be posting a negative review.. Im not sure what happened.. As soon as the buyer contacts me.. I will decide what to do then.. 

I have however decided on one thing.. If/When the buyer contacts me.. I will refund the money on the spiders that are alive.. After they take their first meal from being back with me.. 

The shipping & the cost of the spider I had to freeze will not be refunded.. If I loose one or both of the other two T's that are alive (I doubt I will..) I will not refund the cost of those spiders.. If get back to their normal self (The way they were before I shipped them..) I will refund the buyer the cost of those spiders if/when he contacts me..

The buyer didnt seem to be a scammer.. So I dont see any point in posting a negative review.. Something seems to have happened.. But I cant say what since I dont know..


----------



## Bill S (Sep 23, 2010)

You've got a real decent attitude to all of this.  I'll keep that in mind if you're ever selling something I want to buy.


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Sep 28, 2010)

I was the other member Redneck was referring to and I decided that I would refund the buyer the money for the living T's I got back from the package. It won't be much seeing how several bigger T's died and the inexpensive slings survived. Unfortunately my package was returned to me during a freak day when it got very hot, the high here was 91 and the box felt warm when I opened it. I still feel a sense of loss with my T's because even though I got paid for them, I sent a bunch of freebies and several T's I had raised up from slings.


----------



## Ictinike (Sep 28, 2010)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> I was the other member Redneck was referring to and I decided that I would refund the buyer the money for the living T's I got back from the package. It won't be much seeing how several bigger T's died and the inexpensive slings survived. Unfortunately my package was returned to me during a freak day when it got very hot, the high here was 91 and the box felt warm when I opened it. I still feel a sense of loss with my T's because even though I got paid for them, I sent a bunch of freebies and several T's I had raised up from slings.


So in doing this you found out what happened to the buyer?

While I think what you did was very generous why were they returned in the first place?  Did the buyer simply reject them or was there some other circumstances that possibly you can't discuss that would have him not receive 2 different orders of T's around the same time?

Just wondering..


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Sep 30, 2010)

He never picked them up at the Post Office and I haven't heard from him since the day I told him I would ship. Plain and simple.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Sep 30, 2010)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> He never picked them up at the Post Office and I haven't heard from him since the day I told him I would ship. Plain and simple.


you know, even tho its a generous thing to do, i wouldnt issue a refund in this manner. i could understand if there was some mistake on shipping or if the package was delivered to someone while on an emergency business trip or something like that. Being someone who ships myself, i ALWAYS invite the purchaser to contact me if there is ANYTHING wrong and i will try my best to right the situation, even if its not necessary to do. But sometimes you gotta know when to put ur foot down and say no. Being that the person didnt commit to the pick up of these T's and hasnt contacted you back, i would say there needs to be blame placed for the death of your beloved pets and i dont think u should have to take the hit for it. I being a seller myself my be biting myself in the butt by saying that but its a truthful statement. u put ur time, money, hard work and love into raising those tarantulas and when someone orders something from you there has to be a line to separate appealing to the customers better nature and shafting yourself when its by no means ur fault. For you and Tommy i would simply try to contact the buyer and just say "hey man, all my hard work and time went into something that do to your neglect is now dead...sorry but no refund." and take the bad review if one comes. thats just my 200ths of a dollar.


----------



## flamesbane (Sep 30, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> you know, even tho its a generous thing to do, i wouldnt issue a refund in this manner. i could understand if there was some mistake on shipping or if the package was delivered to someone while on an emergency business trip or something like that. Being someone who ships myself, i ALWAYS invite the purchaser to contact me if there is ANYTHING wrong and i will try my best to right the situation, even if its not necessary to do. But sometimes you gotta know when to put ur foot down and say no. Being that the person didnt commit to the pick up of these T's and hasnt contacted you back, i would say there needs to be blame placed for the death of your beloved pets and i dont think u should have to take the hit for it. I being a seller myself my be biting myself in the butt by saying that but its a truthful statement. u put ur time, money, hard work and love into raising those tarantulas and when someone orders something from you there has to be a line to separate appealing to the customers better nature and shafting yourself when its by no means ur fault. For you and Tommy i would simply try to contact the buyer and just say "hey man, all my hard work and time went into something that do to your neglect is now dead...sorry but no refund." and take the bad review if one comes. thats just my 200ths of a dollar.


I am pretty sure they were only planning on refunding the price of living tarantulas, not the dead tarantulas or shipping costs.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree with *rustym3talh3ad*  Unless the vanished buyer comes up with a really good story, no refund is owed.  Both sellers in this case did everything they needed to do, and even more.  We don't know what happened at the buyer's end, but he's made no effort to communicate or take any responsibility.  He knew shipments were coming in, and if he wasn't able to pick them up himslef he should have had someone else do it for him or had someone contact the sellers.  If something disasterous happened to the buyer, someone should have been following up to deal with landlords, bill-paying, etc., and they should have picked up the package or contacted the sellers.


----------



## Nicole (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the way the involved parties have handled this situation is quite commendable.  With no knowledge of what happened on the buyer's end, it would be easy to jump to conclusions (as some posters have done :/), but that hasn't happened here.  It is unfortunate that some spiders were lost, but it is impossible to place blame anywhere without more information, IMO.

Hats off to you two as sellers :clap:


----------

